# Who solders like this?!?



## isola96 (Sep 5, 2012)

I didn't even have to sweat it off the solder just broke by pulling on it lol 






Who does pluming like this eeeek! Job security for me I guess 





thanks for clicking on my rant post lol


----------



## kok328 (Sep 5, 2012)

Not surprised at all, you can tell by looking at it that it wasn't done properly.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 6, 2012)

On the up side it's always nice when thing are easy to take apart.


----------



## isola96 (Sep 6, 2012)

nealtw said:
			
		

> On the up side it's always nice when thing are easy to take apart.




Oh yeah 2 out of 4 solder joists were like that real easy working with a toilet in your way, lucky im a thin guy and fairly limbal but that was to much! I had cramps to no end getting in there and replacing the shower body let alone the getting any pipe cutter in there as the pipes were up against the 2x4s  grrrrr lol


----------



## nealtw (Sep 6, 2012)

You could have pulled the toilet, but then you never know what trouble that would have  been.


----------



## isola96 (Sep 6, 2012)

nealtw said:
			
		

> You could have pulled the toilet, but then you never know what trouble that would have  been.



That is true very true lol


----------



## nealtw (Sep 6, 2012)

You never know what crap you will find.


----------



## cjn79 (Sep 26, 2012)

isola96 said:
			
		

> I didn't even have to sweat it off the solder just broke by pulling on it lol
> 
> Who does pluming like this eeeek! Job security for me I guess
> 
> thanks for clicking on my rant post lol



Homeowner special is what we call it. See that crap all the time. Looks like whoever couldn't get the water out when they made that attempt.


----------



## isola96 (Sep 26, 2012)

cjn79 said:
			
		

> Homeowner special is what we call it. See that crap all the time. Looks like whoever couldn't get the water out when they made that attempt.



Yeah your telling me! Lol


----------



## Wuzzat? (Sep 27, 2012)

I guess that is technically a case where the solder did not "wet" the joint.

How long did that joint hold up against the 40 to 80 PSI water pressure, water hammer, chemical attack by what's in the water, etc., etc.?  
Is the house on well water?
Did you open the joint by twisting?


----------



## isola96 (Sep 27, 2012)

Wuzzat? said:
			
		

> I guess that is technically a case where the solder did not "wet" the joint.
> 
> How long did that joint hold up against the 40 to 80 PSI water pressure, water hammer, chemical attack by what's in the water, etc., etc.?
> Is the house on well water?
> Did you open the joint by twisting?



I didn't have to swet off 2 of the joints, I twisted them off with channel locks by braking the crappy solder that was caked on. Those joists wasn't leaking which is amazing.

It was a apartment building on well water.

I wanted to install the new shower body by solder but landloard insisted I use pex line and adapters.

The hold bathroom was done completely wrong from tile to plumbing.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Sep 27, 2012)

isola96 said:


> I didn't have to swet off 2 of the joints, I twisted them off with channel locks by braking the crappy solder that was caked on. Those joists wasn't leaking which is amazing.
> 
> It was a apartment building on well water.
> 
> ...


If those bad joints were seeping water at first, maybe small particles in the water clogged the leaks over time.
The well water pressure may only go up to 40 PSI and supposedly less than 20 PSI is a health hazard.

I don't get the impression that electricians check their work by putting heavy loads on the wiring and maybe nobody checks their plumbing work by putting 80 PSI on the lines.  They'd need a booster pump.

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=%22class+action%22+pex+reliability&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8[/ame]


----------



## isola96 (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm not going to open another thread to continue my rant but what on earth?!? It's just so senseless to put shut offs here. Really come on lol


----------



## Wuzzat? (Sep 28, 2012)

isola96 said:


> View attachment 4324
> 
> 
> I'm not going to open another thread to continue my rant but what on earth?!? It's just so senseless to put shut offs here. Really come on lol


I guess the guy was impulsive and did the first thing that popped into his head.  He was "living in the moment."

So now to remove the faucet you at least have to remove the shutoff handle.

I prefer ball valve stops because you can tell if they're closed by just looking.


----------

